# Rochester Michigan Salt Supplier NEEDED



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

I am looking for a bulk salt supplier in this area. There are 2 or 3 that I know of, but they always seem to either not be open, or are out of salt and my driver ends up having to come all the way back to Grand Blanc to reload. I honestly do not know how these places stay in business!!! Any help would be appreciated...

If you have a place where I could store bulk, I would be willing to work something out for that as well. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

I don't know if you've ever worked with Barry Bass at Bedrock Express, but I think he used to keep a pile at the Silverdome. He may have something for you. May be worth checking out.


----------



## kmwharley (Nov 5, 2007)

I would also suggest bedrock. I am not sure about the silverdome but from Rochester your guy and shoot straight across Walton to Dixie and use the Waterford location (about a 10 min drive w/o traffic 15-20 with). Also I believe this years rate is $60 per yard if you haven't prepaid.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

kmwharley;434534 said:


> I would also suggest bedrock. I am not sure about the silverdome but from Rochester your guy and shoot straight across Walton to Dixie and use the Waterford location (about a 10 min drive w/o traffic 15-20 with). Also I believe this years rate is $60 per yard if you haven't prepaid.


Dixie Hwy will no longer sell rock salt or be open after Dec 1st. I buy from MTEC Rental on M59 or highland rd or Orion Stone Depot on Josyln just off I 75. They are the only two games in town right now. MTec is 53 a ton if you don't prepay, open 24/7

Good Luck Mike


----------



## kmwharley (Nov 5, 2007)

When did they decide that...I was in there last month and thats where I was getting my info?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

kmwharley;434643 said:


> When did they decide that...I was in there last month and thats where I was getting my info?


I Got a call from Paul about a month ago and was told they would no longer be selling bulk salt or be open after Dec 1st. Give them a call and find out.

Regards Mike


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

Grandscape (or anyone else) I have bulk salt in the Rochester area. I am not in the business of selling salt retail, but possibly we could work something out. How much do you need per event?


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

Patrick34,

Sent you a pm


----------

